# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  افضل طبعة لـ ( التنبيهات السنية على العقيدة الواسطية ) للرشيد

## جذيل

لدي طبعة مكتبة الرياض الحديثة عام 1400
هل هناك طبعة أخرى محققة او مجددة ..

وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## ابو ربا

لا اعلم غيرها والاخطاء فيها قليلة 
ما أنفع هذا الكتاب حتى انه يصعب اختصاره

----------


## جذيل

هذه طبعة دار الرشيد
الطبعة الثانية
1416 هـ - 1995 م
الحجم : 6 ميجا
http://www.archive.org/download/ktmaaktmaa/tsaw.pdf

----------


## فواز الحر

عملتُ قبل فترة على تجريد أحاديثه وآثاره تمهيدًا لتخريجها والحكم عليها، فأسأل الله الإعانة والتوفيق.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

هي طبعة وحيدة..
سيئة للغاية!!
وليت أبناء المؤلف يعتنون بالكتاب من ناحية الورق وضبط الآيات!! وتخريج الأحاديث.. والتدقيق الإملائي..

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

بارك الله فيكم ياإخوان على الفائدة لكن هل هذا هو الشرح الذي أثنى عليه الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ - حفظه الله - في أول شرحه على الواسطية أرجوا الإفادة .

----------


## ابن عمرو

> بارك الله فيكم ياإخوان على الفائدة لكن هل هذا هو الشرح الذي أثنى عليه الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ - حفظه الله - في أول شرحه على الواسطية أرجوا الإفادة .


نعم أخي الكريم .

و للفائدة : فقد طبع شرح الشيخ الفاضل صالح أل الشيخ على الواسطية عن ( دار العاصمة ) و هو شرح نفيس للغاية .

----------


## صديق الجيجلي

من عنده طبعة محققة فيتحفنا برفعا على الشبكة، ويحتسب الأجر العظيم الذي عسى أن يناله، لأنه سيكون أول من يرفعها

----------


## محب أهل الحديث والأثر

السلام عليكم يا إخواننا الكرام .. هل ينشط أحد الإخوة لرفع هذه الطبعة للكتاب ( pdf ) تنبيهات.jpg

----------


## محب أهل الحديث والأثر

للرفـــع!​

----------

